# CITY CRUISERS SUPERSHOW - APRIL 15, 2012



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FFJacobo (Feb 3, 2009)

should be a good one


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

TTT :boink:


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Whats the booth fee?


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

LA GENTE CC VALLE IMPERIAL WILL BE THIER


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

thanks for the support La Gente CC Valle Imperial !!!!
It will be a hell of a show!! 



gente94 said:


> LA GENTE CC VALLE IMPERIAL WILL BE THIER


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey Don Pedro,
get in touch with Frank Duran (760-218-3227) 
he got all the info for you.



Don Pedro said:


> Whats the booth fee?


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

nice love that fairgrounds


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> Hey Don Pedro,
> get in touch with Frank Duran (760-218-3227)
> he got all the info for you.


Thanks carnal


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

TTT:wave:


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

_Good Times C.C Yuma, Az chapter stepping up the game on the 63 SS with a chrome,reinforced toyota axle, chrome wishbone, chrome 2x3 trailing arms and chrome driveline w/slip. While it's here customer wants the stock engine replaced with a LS1!

































_​


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

GOOD SHOW LAST YEAR......SEE YOU THERE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT.LATINS FINEST CAR/BIKE CLUB GOING TO BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

United Dreams Yuma Az will definatly be there to support u guys....


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

thanks for the support Latins Finest and United Dreams AZ !!!!


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE...............


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*TTT *:thumbsup:


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## iamsam_life (Aug 19, 2010)

How much for a vendor spot and is it open to food vendors


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

iamsam_life said:


> How much for a vendor spot and is it open to food vendors
> View attachment 405093


Please call Frank Duran (760) 218-3227. He can give you all the details and info. - thanks


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## macdaddy86 (Feb 10, 2011)

Just wanted to say thanks to Marvin for keeping our flyer posted here. We had a great show last year and hope to make it better by having a even bigger turn out this coming year. Thanks again to all those who attended last year and all the previous years. Thanks for your support.


----------



## macdaddy86 (Feb 10, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

_Happy Holidays from the Coronado Customs family.















_​


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*ROLL CALL FOR CRUIZING INTO THE SUNSET.ADDED 1 MORE
Goodtimes 
Latins finest 
Westside
Latin luxury
Uniques
Ontario classics
Legacy 
EMPIRES FINEST
ROYAL FAMILIA
E ST CRUIZERS
GROUPE
SIC WIT IT
TRADITION
ROLLERZ ONLY
GANGS TO GRACE
STYLISTICS
LATIN BOMBAS
LO NUESTRO
BLVD KINGS OC
ABOUT 16 SOLOS*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

WHERE -CORONA PARK...930 E 6TH ST , CORONA, CA

TIME- 1200PM

ROLLOUT- 1:00PM nd will end at fairmont park in riverside,ca
~we will leave 6th st park .WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES to FAIRMOUNT PARK .TOTAL TIME 45 MINS . ttt lets get this poppin


FOOD- WILL BE SERVED BY ABUELITOS TACOS
1 dollar tacos,jumper for the kids, nd a VERY KNOWN DJ is gunna be in the house


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our website, good luck
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## uniques928 (Jul 15, 2009)

TTT FOR THE HOMMIES OF CITY CRUISERS
UNIQUES WILL BE THEIR TO SUPPORT


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## macdaddy86 (Feb 10, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## macdaddy86 (Feb 10, 2011)

TTT


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## macdaddy86 (Feb 10, 2011)

TTT


----------



## uniques928 (Jul 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## georgerr (Aug 17, 2007)

DEL VALLE C.C. (VALLE IMPERIAL) WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!:h5:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

_TTT







_


----------



## macdaddy86 (Feb 10, 2011)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

_TTMFT_


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*​


----------



## uniques928 (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## macdaddy86 (Feb 10, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## El_WYNO (Nov 30, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## uniques928 (Jul 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Ora, Franco. Much success, amigo. Weather should be great for a bomb ass car show.l


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

T.T.T.


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## FFJacobo (Feb 3, 2009)

any hotel discounts for the show? or is our best bet one of the casinos


----------



## macdaddy86 (Feb 10, 2011)

TTT


----------



## macdaddy86 (Feb 10, 2011)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## schaefer 64 59 (Jan 4, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

schaefer 64 59 said:


> :thumbsup:



IMG_8329 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

SAVE THE " LATINO's their same spot


----------



## macdaddy86 (Feb 10, 2011)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> [/QU


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

TTT


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

We will be in the house with "Bittersweet" like regular!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE CHOLO DJ IN THE HOUSE!! QVO CITY CRUISERS CC


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

GOODTIMES BUMPIN THE TOPIC..


----------



## camargo4266 (May 10, 2009)

TTT


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

TTT


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*Latins Finest C.C./B.C. will be there *:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

DONT FORGET PEDAL CAR CLUB


lowdude13 said:


> *Latins Finest C.C./B.C. will be there *:thumbsup:


----------



## macdaddy86 (Feb 10, 2011)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CITY CRUISERS1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> CITY CRUISERS1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CITY CRUISERS1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Lookin good


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

We will be in the building. Backyard boogie style.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

_T T T_


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

TTT


----------



## uniques928 (Jul 15, 2009)

TTT
FOR MY HOMMIES IN CITY CRUISERS C.C. UNIQUES C.C. WILL DEFINATLEY BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


uniques928 said:


> TTT
> FOR MY HOMMIES IN CITY CRUISERS C.C. UNIQUES C.C. WILL DEFINATLEY BE IN THE HOUSE
> View attachment 457819
> View attachment 457820


----------



## macdaddy86 (Feb 10, 2011)

TTT


----------



## macdaddy86 (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks to all the clubs for your support in comming to our show.


----------



## InIt2WinIt (Apr 2, 2012)

TTT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

whats da pay;out;;dpr


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## schaefer 64 59 (Jan 4, 2011)

DEL VALLE C.C. will be there, homies!!!


----------



## juarez4 (Jun 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

what does da hop pay;;dpr...big AL said it


----------



## maniacos760 (May 21, 2009)

What's the hopp categories


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

_Coronado Customs will be at the City Cruisers Car Show show in Cali this weakend to show our freinds support. If anyone needs parts brought up send me or West Coast Hopper a pm with what you need and save on the shipping charge. And yes we have 13"w/w tires in stock._


----------



## DriveBye213 (Apr 17, 2006)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

maniacos760 said:


> What's the hopp categories


yea


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

Any word on the hop?


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

Still on for sat move in with the rain?


----------



## uniques928 (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

alabrava see my lowrider gente there hope to see all the loCAL CLUBS THERE REP THE VALLE TTT


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

On my way.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

T.T.T 


GOOD SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

GOOD SHOW TODAY CITY CRUISERS WAS A GOOD TURN OUT!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

pics


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

few pic that i took at the City Cruisers Show will post more tomorrow


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

great show city cruisers United Dreams had a great time


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

ONCE AGAIN...GREAT SHOW CITY CRUISERS, SEE YOU ALL NEXT YEAR!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## maniacos ls elco (Oct 29, 2011)

:thumbsup: GREAT SHOW






HAD A GOOD TIME !!!:boink:
"TTT FOR HOP JUDGES"


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Great show looking forward to the next one


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

VALLEYS FINEST CAR & BIKE CLUB HAD A GOOD TIME SEE U HOMIES NEXT YEAR


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

Thank you City Cruisers for having us.
OldieS had a great time and we will always support your show.Thanks again fritz.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

GOOD SHOW CITY CRUISERS FROM ROLLERZ ONLYCC VALLE DE COACHELLA.....


----------



## maniacos ls elco (Oct 29, 2011)

*MUFASA IS OPEN TO ANY SINGLE PUMP
REAL STREET** CAR HOP CHALLENGE...*:machinegun:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

_:uh: NO MAMES 

MY CAR LOOKS LIKE ITS DOIN 25" IN THAT PIC !_:rofl:_
_


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

THX TO CITY CRUISERS FOR YOUR GREAT HOSPITALITY, MADE THE MAJESTICS SAN FERNANDO and PALM SPRINGS CHAPTERS FEEL RIGHT AT HOME. fRITZ AND HIS STAFF DID A GREAT JOB AND IT WAS DEFINATELY A SHOW THE MAJESTICS WILL BE SUPPORTING FROM NOW OWN,THX AGAIN FRITZ


----------



## maniacos ls elco (Oct 29, 2011)

_ like said, keep them guessing???????_


----------



## uniques928 (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

get down NEW ILLUSIONS cc great to hang out with the CITY CRUSIERS cc super show whats up frank memo fabian fritz jesse let me no when u cruz the 54 so i can cruz the blvd








































































TO THE TOP CITY CRUSIERS


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## schaefer 64 59 (Jan 4, 2011)

FIRME SHOW HOMIE'S


----------



## georgerr (Aug 17, 2007)

NEXT YEAR DEL VALLE C.C. IS GOING INDOORS!:yessad:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/memb...s-car-show-picture467257-img-3917-medium.html


----------

